# Suitable rat cage?



## Vidobi04 (Jun 14, 2011)

Has anyone got this cage or know anyone who has? And also how many rats do you think this could home?

The Liberta Discoverer Rodent Cage


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

According to the Fancy-Rats cage calculator, it would hold 7 ratties.

It's a nice looking cage, you could add more floorspace with extra bits and pieces. My only worry would be young ones and does escaping through the bars, they look very wide.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I've seen one up close & I was surprised by how small they are compared to the photos, I do like the plastic shelves & ladders as they're easier to clean than wooden ones but was unimpressed with the overall size of the cage


----------



## Vidobi04 (Jun 14, 2011)

I have measured it and it seems quite big. They do have a larger one though.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the bar space is 2cm so it's only suitable for adults bucks

Much better cages for less money or a little more


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

How many rats are you planning on keeping? I'm sure there's enough rattie folk here to have tried just about every cage going  We could help suggest something suitable and cheap enough if you like.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Argent said:


> How many rats are you planning on keeping? I'm sure there's enough rattie folk here to have tried just about every cage going  We could help suggest something suitable and cheap enough if you like.


How many does the Abode hold? As its cheaper & I know a lot of ratty people quite like them


----------



## Vidobi04 (Jun 14, 2011)

Well I have 2 at the minute but would like to get 2 maybe 4 more. I want a large one but obviously don't want to spend anymore than £150.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Vidobi04 said:


> Well I have 2 at the minute but would like to get 2 maybe 4 more. I want a large one but obviously don't want to spend anymore than £150.


The Liberta Tower was £140 in there, its the big version of the Abode


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> How many does the Abode hold? As its cheaper & I know a lot of ratty people quite like them


According to the cage calculator it holds 6. I've had 4 girls in one and it was plenty big enough for them. The bar spacing is a nice size as well. The smallest rat I've had in mine was a 15 week old doe, and she was very small for her age yet she never escaped.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm getting an Abode once I manage to sell my Explorer


----------



## Vidobi04 (Jun 14, 2011)

I want something about the same size as the one I posted.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I've got two abodes which I've made a tower from (two
Abodes one top of the other with the base taken out) for 6 bucks

They are excellent cages one I got for free and the other I paid £30 Bargin!


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

when I had rats I had mine in an large avery with shelfs and lots of hammack


----------



## Vidobi04 (Jun 14, 2011)

How did you do that to the cage?


----------



## Vidobi04 (Jun 14, 2011)

I also like this one but would prefere a cage with plastic shelves and ladders.

http://www.justcages.co.uk/degu-cages/liberta-happy-house-rodent-cage#v_70


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

The top of the abodes come off, so we took the roof off and the support at the bottom of the top cage drilled holes and bolted it on then meshed the gap were the tray would've been on the top cage. 

It's now about 180cm ish tall so it's a very big cage


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Vidobi04 said:


> I also like this one but would prefere a cage with plastic shelves and ladders.


Rats don't need ladders until they get old and doddery. If you give them ladders it gives them an easy way to get around the cage which can cause them to become fat.

You can get Ferplast shelves from EquineCanineFeline. They will fit to just about any cage with bars. What I found with my Abode is that I can only fit 3 of the 4 screws in, but they're still sturdy enough to hold the weight of 4 girls.

Ferplast shelves

That website also sells cages.


----------



## Vidobi04 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thats cause the screww holes are rubbish. I have a furet furplast cage and i have to pull the screws through the bars. Ahh thanx for the tip about ladders. What would be the best thing to use on the bottom though as it has mesh and dont know if it comes out.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Vidobi04 said:


> Thats cause the screww holes are rubbish. I have a furet furplast cage and i have to pull the screws through the bars. Ahh thanx for the tip about ladders. What would be the best thing to use on the bottom though as it has mesh and dont know if it comes out.


I've never found them to be that bad. I've had my shelves for 2 years and they're still working well. It's just that the Abode has vertical bars so the holes don't quite line up with the spaces in the bars.

The Abode doesn't have mesh on the bottom, and the base slides out through the front of the cage.


----------



## Vidobi04 (Jun 14, 2011)

The white one I posted a bit higher up does.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Vidobi04 said:


> The white one I posted a bit higher up does.


If I remember correctly, you can take the mesh out and place it under the tray.


----------



## Vidobi04 (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh I dont know what to do now. The one I wanted was perfect but the bars seem to be 22-25 mm apart.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I have the White one  

I must say I love it, great doors really easy to put stuff on it etc really nice cage the only down side is the shallow tray but I've just fleeced the bottom and given them a deep tray to dig in instead 

I'll upload a pic if the computer doesn't take 20yrs to load lol 

I paid £136 and got it 2 days later and with a struggle put it up on my own and I'm only 5'3 lol


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

The metal wire bit can be put under the plastic tray so it's safe for ratties this is when I first got it


----------



## Vidobi04 (Jun 14, 2011)

I think you have just sold it to me. Thanx.


----------



## LyndaDanny (Jan 23, 2011)

Holy smoke. That is a cage and a half! So wish I wasn't in a one bed flat and had room for something like that.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

It is a fab cage just buy some extra shelfs from equinecaninefeline for £4.99 and it's prefect!


----------

